# How is the new Beta of ATITOOL working with 8800GTX`s ? or GTS`s ?



## Plug (Dec 10, 2006)

Just got me a Nvidia 8800GTX and was wondering if the artifact tester
and artifact detection and overclocking was going with ATI tool on these cards

is it easier to overclock with these cards than it is with ATI XK1 cards becuse i know how much problems those had and was never quite right and still isnt,,,

but how is the GTX compatiblity with ATI TOOL beta ?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2006)

i used it in my 8800 gtx review .. works good


----------



## Plug (Dec 10, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> i used it in my 8800 gtx review .. works good



yeah i know it works but is it as fiddely as the ati XK1 cards

does the artifact scanner work properly, does the find max core and memory work properly...
you see i dont want this program to fry my GTX


----------



## bjevers (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm having problems getting it to work properly.  I have an evga 8800GTX and when I try to find max core ATI Tool goes all the way up to 681mhz before I get a blue screen crash in nv4_disp.dll (I believe that was the file).  When I scan for max mem it went up to 1016mhz and I could see artifacts on the screen, but it wasn't detecting them.  Are there any settings in the nvidia control panel I need to make sure are set for the scanner to work properly?

Thanks...Brian


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2006)

those 2 numbers are a good start .. use manual artifact scan from there to find your limits


----------



## Mitsuko Aninikkou (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm curious.. how can ATITool display the artifacts, but not detect them? It utterly fails to see them on my 6600GT as well, except for once, long ago, when I first tried ATITool. For some reason it's been broken ever since the first test.


----------



## bjevers (Dec 12, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> those 2 numbers are a good start .. use manual artifact scan from there to find your limits



The problem is ATI Tool is not detecting artifacts, even with manual scanning.  I can see them on the screen, but it does not detect them.  That's why I was wondering if there was a setting in the Nvidia 3D settings messing with it (like back when temporal AA appeared on the ATI cards).

Brian


----------



## Grings (Dec 12, 2006)

have you tried the 'older, more compatible' scanning mode?


----------



## bjevers (Dec 13, 2006)

Grings said:


> have you tried the 'older, more compatible' scanning mode?



When I choose this option ATI Tool warns me not to use it with Nvidia cards, but I tried it anyway and it was working.  So, I switched back to normal scanning and it was finding artifacts also.  Not sure why it wasn't working before.  The only other option I changed was I moved the slider all the way to the left to find more artifacts.  Before it was 1 from the left.

Brian


----------



## jacky89 (Dec 20, 2006)

I just jumped from an ATI x850xt to the nvidia 8800GTS. I downloaded ATItool 0.26 and the fan control option is gone! I loved the fan control abililty!


----------



## dreadlord369 (Oct 31, 2008)

Um atitool .26 or .27 aren't recognizing my evga 8800 gtx. I keep getting this kernel error when i start them. And after i push ok on that the profile says my clocks are at zero, and there are two sliders that say zero even if you try to move em.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2008)

use .27 beta 3.


----------



## dreadlord369 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is the one i'm using. Same problem


----------

